# How do u book a charter-- any website?



## posailor (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi all,
Which website do recommend and use to book a charter in the medditernian? We want to book a boat to turkey for July/august?
Whats your 50 cent? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## posailor (Aug 9, 2018)

Ran Hetz said:


> Hi all,
> Which website do recommend and use to book a charter in the medditernian? We want to book a boat to turkey for July/august?
> Whats your 50 cent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


And another thing, does anyone know globesailor website and can recommend it as a reliable one?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The biggy in the charter business is Moorings/Sunsail.
Both have excellent websites.


----------



## posailor (Aug 9, 2018)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> The biggy in the charter business is Moorings/Sunsail.
> Both have excellent websites.


Thanks, I know those of course but in case you want to compare and check several companies there are those websites that do that. Is globesailor a reliable one?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It’s pretty hard to compare companies by their website. All you’re comparing is the quality of their marketing departments. Value shopping is much harder than price shopping. We once used a broker in the Caribbean, Ed Hamilton Yacht Charter Agents. The charter companies paid their fee. Their website says they cover the Med too.


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

https://www.imbatyacht.com/en/home/
https://www.viravira.co/en/infos/7-facilities-offered-on-the-boat/34-crew/5-bareboat-chartering
Suda Sailing | Home - Yacht Charter, maintenance, supervision & VIP transfer services

A few Turkish charter boat firms.


----------



## Telesail (Dec 28, 2011)

I have used globesailor once and the experience was very professional and efficient. Equally importantly, the underlying charter company - Alternatrive Sailing in Brittany - was a class operation and so our overall impression was that we would do it again if we were ever chartering again. However, now that we are aboard our own vessel and cruising nearly full time (for this year, at least) we have no need to go back.

Hope this helps


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Dream Yacht Charter has a small base in Turkey, but you cvan also access Turkey through their much larger Greece bases. From Rhodes or Kos it is a short sail to parts of Turkey. There is an additional charge to enter Turkey with Greek boats


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> It's pretty hard to compare companies by their website. All you're comparing is the quality of their marketing departments. Value shopping is much harder than price shopping. We once used a broker in the Caribbean, Ed Hamilton Yacht Charter Agents. The charter companies paid their fee. Their website says they cover the Med too.


I second Ed Hamilton. You tell them what you want and they get you numerous quotes and offer valuable suggestions. I used them just last year and am 100% satisfied with the service.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Hope Swift yacht charter can find you a boat in the Caribbean and along the eastern US. She may do Mediterranean, but I am not sure. Your cost for her service is ZERO - the charter company pays her.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Ed Hamilton


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> Ed Hamilton


...and they have a website.

Caribbean Charters, charter boats caribbean, caribbean vacations sailing by Ed Hamilton Yacht Charters

Sometimes it's best to pick up a phone and talk to a real person. This is one such case IMO. A good broker knows where the deals are, knows which boats are lemons, and has the clout to force the charter base to make things right if you get poor service. A broker won't cost you any extra, and you'll usually get a free cruising guide out of the deal.

[Oops, did we just reply to a 4-month old topic?]


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> ....[Oops, did we just reply to a 4-month old topic?]


Yes, and repeated the advice I gave in post #5.


----------

